# CatCapper



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 3201
Cat Here he IS-----------














-------------sb
View attachment 3200
*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Skip, is that a corn kernel ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Skip is that the one you shot the other day?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!!!!!!!!!! Cat said in RED MIST he could see a shoulder mount so here it is with the corn kernel he was stealing--ha haaa sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Crikey that was quick to say the least Skip!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work Skip, I'm sure you were smiling the whole time!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is way too funny !! Looks cool too !!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh man I love it. That's a great little mount that i'm sure will spark quite a few conversations.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great job...how about a chippy hat ????


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good Skip--- Now you can use it as a decoy out back to lure the other little vermin out of their hiddie holes and into the kill'in fields. That way you'll be sure to take in enough pelts for the "chippy hat":thumbsup:

And remember---------------------------head shots ONLY--------------------your hunt'in fur.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Cat 10 down---but that 17 rem is to hard on them the head shot is fine but only the tail is left--so today I used the 17 mach 2 ----no shoulders---I'll keep trying------------sb*


----------

